# 2008 Sentra, new belt tensioner still making noise



## Fluxcapcitor (Aug 12, 2012)

I've been doing some work on my friends 2008 Sentra with the 2.0

They were having some issues with the car bogging down pretty bad when the A/C was on. Their passenger side motor mount was completely shot, so I replaced that which seemed to fix the issue. However, shortly after it started making a pretty loud ticking sound, to which I found out was the belt tensioner metal contacts slapping against each other. I replaced both the belt and the tensioner. It was fine for a day or two and now it's back just as bad as before. You can see the tensioner slapping up and down against the belt, and if I stick a screwdriver in-between the metal contacts the sound goes away.

Is this a case of trying a different brand tensioner or belt, or maybe a slightly smaller belt? Or is there something else in the belt system that could cause this. All the other pulleys seemed fine and rotated freely. Also, this really only happens when the car is in gear and the A/C is on.


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

According to your post, the problem is occurring only when the AC is on. It's possible that the compressor is seizing up causing a large drag on the engine and making the belt noise.


----------



## Nissan since 1986 (Jul 31, 2021)

Fluxcapcitor said:


> I've been doing some work on my friends 2008 Sentra with the 2.0
> 
> They were having some issues with the car bogging down pretty bad when the A/C was on. Their passenger side motor mount was completely shot, so I replaced that which seemed to fix the issue. However, shortly after it started making a pretty loud ticking sound, to which I found out was the belt tensioner metal contacts slapping against each other. I replaced both the belt and the tensioner. It was fine for a day or two and now it's back just as bad as before. You can see the tensioner slapping up and down against the belt, and if I stick a screwdriver in-between the metal contacts the sound goes away.
> 
> Is this a case of trying a different brand tensioner or belt, or maybe a slightly smaller belt? Or is there something else in the belt system that could cause this. All the other pulleys seemed fine and rotated freely. Also, this really only happens when the car is in gear and the A/C is on.


my 2012 rouge makes squealingnoise when ac on or in drive or reverse. V star say it may be my tension pully. haven't checked it out yet. but will follow. hope we can get this figured out.


----------

